# 33G - Lights



## AndrewM21 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey TFK,

So I decided to upgrade my 20 tall reef to a 33 long (48x12x13) and I'm not sure if I need the quad overkill on such a shallow aquarium.

Do you think I could get away with dual T5s in this case since it's such a shallow aquarium?

Thanks.


----------



## sprmankalel (Aug 9, 2013)

I have a a 10,000K and 6,700k T5HO on my 36" long tank. It is 18'' deep. Since putting these bulbs on I am fighting string algae. A dual fixture should be good.


----------



## sprmankalel (Aug 9, 2013)

Disregard my previous post. Did not even realize that this was SW. I am FW and made a mistake. Apologies.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

If you had the quad your options,as far as lights go,in corals would be unhindered.Most quads have a switch for each channel so you can turn on your actinics or whites. If you are just doing LPS,softies, and some undemanding SPS you are good to go with the duel HO T-5.


----------



## AndrewM21 (Mar 4, 2012)

badxgillen said:


> If you had the quad your options,as far as lights go,in corals would be unhindered.Most quads have a switch for each channel so you can turn on your actinics or whites. If you are just doing LPS,softies, and some undemanding SPS you are good to go with the duel HO T-5.


I went with a T5 HO Quad system since it has the option to turn on each set of bulbs as opposed to all 4 of them. It the same fixture I have now, just bigger. The T5 HO Quad from Odyssea w/ the timer & 8x blue moon LEDs on it (216W Total).


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Blow It Up! 

Careful not to light sock your current corals during the move, start em down lower in the tank at first then move em up over time if possible.


----------



## AndrewM21 (Mar 4, 2012)

badxgillen said:


> Blow It Up!
> 
> Careful not to light sock your current corals during the move, start em down lower in the tank at first then move em up over time if possible.


What I intended to do since my current system is a 96W, was to just run 1x blue and 1x white (54W each) so it's not a huge light transition, this is what I did when I swapped from PC lighting to the 24" quad system, so hopefully it goes well this time too. :shock:

When I originally got my 24" Quad system, it only had the option to either cut both whites on/off and both blues on/off, so I simply unplugged one of each of them so they didn't turn on at all and then just plugged them back in a week later.


----------

